# I've set half life 2 screen resolution too high for the monitor



## men8ifr (May 11, 2007)

woops, 

I was back at over clocking my poor PC (probably all that looking at quad core intels and 8800 cards) and to see how my graphics were doing set half life to 1600 x 1200 which my monitor doesn't like and wont display. Now I can't undo it - there is no second chance unlike windows.. and suggestions? I've tried setting the resolution to 60hz in windows but that does not help - incidentally the monitor can support 1600 x 1024 at 100 hz but not 1600 x 1200 strange - its a Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 220 CRT.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Found this info on the steam site: 

How do I set the autoconfig launch option?

The -autoconfig launch option will allow Steam to configure the game with the best settings for use on your machine.

Open Steam 
Go to the "My Games" tab 
Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured 
Select "Properties" from the menu 
Click the "Set launch options..." button 
Add -autoconfig at the end of the line, be sure to include a space before the "-" and anything before it. 

If that doesn't work try and and put -w 800 instead of -autoconfig

give it a shot


----------

